# Barium enema v. flex sig



## MargC (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi - I had a flex sig (normal) and now I got my doc to schedule a barium enema, but I don't understand why I have to do both. I'm doing it because that seems to be what is required, but what can a barium enema show that the flex sig doesn't? Thank you!


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

my surgeon told me that both are required to get a complete picture of the colon. the b.e. will show twists and turns and how the colon lays. the colonoscopy or flex sig can really only show the health of the interior wall.


----------



## MargC (Mar 28, 2003)

Thank you! Does one also have to have a colonoscopy after the 2 other tests?


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear MargC...I had the same experience you're having -- flex sig followed by the barium enema. The sigmoidoscopy exam reaches only a portion of the colon, while the BE allows them to visualize its entire length. A lot of doctors these days favor the colonoscopy, but it's more expensive and is usually done under anesthetic.I was soooo nervous when I went in for the barium enema, but it wasn't as awful as I feared. Hope everything goes OK for you. -Vicki


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

I had a flex sig followed by a barium enema. My doctor preferred it to a colonoscopy cos he said you can study the many x-rays they take and look at them carefully whereas they have to look while doing a colonoscopy. Also a barium is cheaper. Mine cost about ï¿½250 privately on pay a you go whereas a colonoscopy was quoted at about ï¿½1500! By the way - a barium reaches parts a sigmoid cannot!


----------



## Ally50 (Jun 8, 2003)

Tests, tests .... what to find out exactly - thast you have a syndrome that nobody can cure. Yep, had a flat plate of the abdomen, abdominal ultrasound, pelvic ultrasound and now booked for a small bowel follow through next week, a barium enema in July and a flexible sigmoidoscopy. All way too invasive for my liking. Oh yeh plus multiple blood tests for liver problems and then for celiac disease (allergy to gluten), tests for lactose intolerance. Funny, never had a problem with milk before, never liked it but never had a problem with it. Now, it seems like everything bothers me except soda crackers. Well, today is another day and it will be a whole new challenege. Keep on laff'n.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Tell u what Ally. You ought to try living in the UK where you have an uphill battle for any test. Even when you are really worried that it isn't even ibs. But the health trusts don't want to spend their money on you and when they do you have to wait months. Even if you pay you still have problems being referred to a consultant. I think too many doctors make a diagnosis of ibs when tests might prove that it is not the case. Even now I am not convinced that it is what i have.


----------

